# I hate the Koreans, they piss me off.



## Haruka (Dec 24, 2005)

PeachGummi said:
			
		

> aw I thought this was funny :S but I'm not white... but if someone made a thread bout korean ppl, I'd probably laugh... p




 I hate koreans to american hates terrorism.


 My verdict: 

  I hate koreans because they piss me off. They are lazy, not smart, loud, and are everywhere. They do nothing. Look how other asian races provide something to the world. China: the worlds biggest producer of bootlegs and cheap merchandise. Japan: Anime, and produces technological advanced products. Vietnam: Provide shit, but i'm viet. Taiwan: Same reason as China.

   Why Koreans are lazy. They do nothing except wait for people to do something for them. For instance, they are everywhere, they crowd up the freaking streets, movie theaters, local pubs, and schools. There's no escaping them. They trash everywhere too. They're too damn lazy to pickup their own trash and throw it away. They always mope around in their trendy/scene clothes and sit around for hours, not getting up. 

  Koreans are also not very smart. They are even less intelligent than caucasian people in the US. Growing up, in highschool, we were crowed with koreans, shouting in their foriegn conversations in their native tounge. It gets annoying as hell after everyday, passing by them in their giant black/blond haired mob. As you can stereotype, asians are supposed to be superior in academics. Koreans on the other hand, break the trend. They are stupid. When ever I take a look onto their report cards, I see 79's and below. And of course, a 90 in band/chorus/orchestra. Black people, white people, indians surpass them in everything academic oriented. They have no common sense, and need to be pampered everyday. 

  They are loud. Very loud. Even now in the present, they are loud. And there are more of them roaming our safe american economy. On their nifty cellphones, and yelling, "OHMA!!! OHMA!! CHING CHANG CHING CHONG!" Ohma is korean for mother. How do I know? Because you catch on the next week you hear it. Koreans never speak english. They don't speak with other asian races, and their slogan is, "Koreans stick together." You know why they always stick together? Because they're afraid of other people. It's always like a different country when you pass by a giant Korean mob. Speaking in their native tounge, and extending the damn syllable at the end of their sentences. So it basiclly sounds like a dieing cow, I shit you not. 

 Koreans are everywhere, in your bookcases, in your kitchen, and in your movie theaters. About 20 years ago, those assholes decided to migrate on their asses to a country called the United States of America. The percentage of my state that contains koreans, Georgia, is about 45 percent. Now that's a shitload of Koreans. It doesn't leave anyroom for the hispanics and other races to roam. Now, the china town places in Georgia, are now replaced with blasphemy, noisy foriegn korean bullshit. Do you know why widesceen TVs aren't sold any more at the now new Korea Town? Because they don't need it. Their small eyes don't need Widesceen. It just makes it harder to see the movie. So, when you want to go out to look for good TVs, you just see the regualar mumbo jumbo. 

 Koreans are the weakest link of asians.


*Oh yeah, did I tell you that they ate dogs?*


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 24, 2005)

uhhhhhh.  Are you sure you want to share this with everyone? 
This is a regular Haruka brand joke right?


----------



## mgrace (Dec 24, 2005)

Some of my best and closest friends are Koreans..... You cant judge Koreans by some.... Look some Koreans are bad but there is bad in every race....

U should meet my friends who are the kindest and most caring people I know and they are Koreans 

So stop being racist and get to know them before you pass coments


----------



## Haruka (Dec 24, 2005)

mgrace said:
			
		

> Some of my best and closest friends are Koreans..... You cant judge Koreans by some.... Look some Koreans are bad but there is bad in every race....
> 
> U should meet my friends who are the kindest and most caring people I know and they are Koreans
> 
> So stop being racist and get to know them before you pass coments


I'm in the Korean crowd, rofl. My boyfriend is Korean.

This is a joke.


----------



## TheChoji (Dec 24, 2005)

Bravo! Well said, I used to have some Korean friends and it took me 10 minutes to figure out what the hell they wanted at three o'clock in the morning. They never speak English as well. I think their dad fucking hates me to high noon because of my ethnic background or something. That and I broke their fishing pole 4 times.


----------



## mgrace (Dec 24, 2005)

OK... It better be... Because Koreans BASH PEOPLE for doing stuff like this
하지마


----------



## Haruka (Dec 24, 2005)

mgrace said:
			
		

> OK... It better be... Because Koreans BASH PEOPLE for doing stuff like this
> 하지마


That's why they're so funny.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 24, 2005)

Wow thats a long read. Amusing but needed more gusto. It lacked that certain outrageous flair.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 24, 2005)

They eat dogs too.


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 24, 2005)

Ah the joys of hardcore humor.

You sir are an racist! Well not really... since you are joking and all...


----------



## Peliqua (Dec 24, 2005)

And they all love gay marriage, and they're going to kill the USA, and there's a group of them that keep buying up all the shares of MacDonalds, so soon Koreans will own MacDonals and replace the fries with Wowchung.


----------



## TheChoji (Dec 24, 2005)

Good, I freaking hate McDonald's fries.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 24, 2005)

TheChoji said:
			
		

> Good, I freaking hate McDonald's fries.


So you want them to replace your fries with dog Wowchung?


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 24, 2005)

Agreed! If they were to replace the fires MCdonalds might actually be worth going to.

Never had dog. Does it taste good?


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 24, 2005)

all asians eat dogs  i'm korean by the way, and i hate koreans ^o^ i know this is a joke thread, but still, it seems the ones that come to america are the biggest assholes. there is probably a 1-5% of koreans in america that are ok/decent. but i'll be damned, i've met nothing but stuck up son of a bitches. they think they're superior to all and LOVE to judge you for everything.

meh, i'm still waiting to be proved wrong. and one nice way would be for my real family to actually try to find their son they gave up for adoption or at least those bastards at the adoption agency give me more solid information on them *dies of frustration* aigoo


----------



## Haruka (Dec 24, 2005)

Oh shit, same here. Koreans in american = Bad.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 24, 2005)

damn if koreans bought out mcdonalds, hell yeah! i'd be all about mckimchi, super size dok bok gee, double quarter bur go gee, and then they're fresh salads/jap chaes, mmmm


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 24, 2005)

I hate Kureans.  Are they related at all to these Koreans?


----------



## Takagou (Dec 24, 2005)

that had to have been the single most raceist reading of my life 

Ah well, as long as its in good humor..i suppose >_>!


----------



## sperish (Dec 24, 2005)

I mean really...


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 24, 2005)

Takagou said:
			
		

> that had to have been the single most raceist reading of my life
> 
> Ah well, as long as its in good humor..i suppose >_>!



Ive been called a ^ (use bro) by a black person and Im white. I didnt quite know how to respond to that either...


----------



## Takagou (Dec 24, 2005)

Razgriez said:
			
		

> Ive been called a ^ (use bro) by a black person and Im white. I didnt quite know how to respond to that either...


Simply enough...people are forgetting exactly what the.."n" word (i cant even type it without feeling morally corrupt and wrong..) is, and its become a "cool" word, like "dawg" *sweatdrop*  So i guess they thought you were cool?

Asians saying it is the funniest thing though XD!


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 24, 2005)

did anyone watch tokyo breakfast? i have the vid if anyone wants, it. basic premise, japanese family(mom,dad, bro, sis, grandpa), and a black delivery guy. the japanese family acts thuggy and have horrible english accents, it's great stuff `


----------



## Feathers! (Dec 24, 2005)

Takagou said:
			
		

> Simply enough...people are forgetting exactly what the.."n" word (i cant even type it without feeling morally corrupt and wrong..) is, and its become a "cool" word, like "dawg" *sweatdrop*  So i guess they thought you were cool?
> 
> Asians saying it is the funniest thing though XD!


no no no, dont get off topic... this isnt gonna be another convo about the "n" word.  I bet Haruka is Korean.


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 24, 2005)

Takagou said:
			
		

> Simply enough...people are forgetting exactly what the.."n" word (i cant even type it without feeling morally corrupt and wrong..) is, and its become a "cool" word, like "dawg" *sweatdrop*  So i guess they thought you were cool?
> 
> Asians saying it is the funniest thing though XD!



Me cool... hahahahahahaha!

Nah, I just think he was mentally unstable or something.


----------



## monk3 (Dec 24, 2005)

haha WOW. pretty long read. but yeah......my gf is korean


----------



## Haruka (Dec 24, 2005)

aburo yin said:
			
		

> no no no, dont get off topic... this isnt gonna be another convo about the "n" word.  I bet Haruka is Korean.


I'm Viet Aburo.


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 24, 2005)

why there so many korean ran stores in the hood? always wondered that.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 24, 2005)

UtahCrip said:
			
		

> why there so many korean ran stores in the hood? always wondered that.


cuz dem bitch azz motha fuccers don't learn.


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 24, 2005)

Haruka said:
			
		

> cuz dem bitch azz motha fuccers don't learn.


theres this one korean convenience store and they close at like 6:30-7:00 cause they always getting robbed. not convenient to me at all. got to drive an extra 5 min to picc up some jimmy hats and shit of that nature.


----------



## Bya Bya (Dec 24, 2005)

Awww... I think alot of Korean guys are pretty cute and handsome  <3

Interesting joke by the way


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 24, 2005)

Haruka said:
			
		

> I'm Viet Aburo.


Ah...  One of my old buds from high school was Vietnamese.  Not that that's rare around here.  I just think of him when I hear of read "vietnam" anything.

Anyway.  Long Nguyen.  He was renown as a sexual beast.  It's a shame we stopped talking after we graduated and moved onto uni.

*wistful*


----------



## Haruka (Dec 24, 2005)

Meh, my last name is Nguyen, but it's common because of the Nguyen Dynasty in Hue.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 24, 2005)

Yeah.  Most Vietmanese I know have the surname Nguyen.  In fact a friend in uni was (but he's half Japanese.  And he's gay and I think he had a crush on me.  HALL ARIOUS.)

It's like Smith, but without the obvious ancestral vocational association that my white eyes can read.

Anyway, we shouldn't digress like this.  Get back to Korean hating, or people will think you're getting soft.


----------



## HollowDreamer (Dec 24, 2005)

all the poor doggys!


----------



## RealaMoreno (Dec 24, 2005)

Semptimilius said:
			
		

> I hate Kureans.  Are they related at all to these Koreans?



I hate Kurenais is that the same thing? JK...


----------



## thizz (Dec 24, 2005)

yea theres hella korean up in the philippines studyiing english , they go there cuz they no its cheap to study there, its like GET THE eph OUT damn. but its koo tho ppl do stuff for living. u no?


----------



## AmenoKitarou (Dec 24, 2005)

I pretty much agree with everything posted but  have exceptions, some of the kindest and most reliable aquaintances I've made were Koreans...

I don't like the Koreans who hate Jap people....
I dun like the Chinese people who hate Jap people...
and I hate Jap people who hate Chinese people.

Why? Because I knew a korean bullshitting about how he hates the Japanese cus they killed too much people in the past...fucking wake up and read your own history books!

Chinese people hate Jap people because of Jap people's past rivalry for land...and killing of chinese people.....tell me which one is worse? Killing people from other countries in a war, or Killing your own University students because they were protesting?

finally Jap people who hate Chinese people......I have no argument for this...but i'm chinese, and Japs have done wrong before so they shouldn't speak as though they are all correct, although I'm on their side...


----------



## kataimiko (Dec 24, 2005)

Shishou said:
			
		

> They eat dogs too.




!!!!!



you beat me to it!


----------



## Zhongda (Dec 24, 2005)

well they do make suck ass cars.. but that dosn't mean that you should hate them >=/


----------



## Reznor (Dec 24, 2005)

WHAT IS THIS!??!?!!?!?!

*moderates thread*


----------



## Deleted member 15401 (Dec 24, 2005)

Haruka said:
			
		

> I'm in the Korean crowd, rofl. My boyfriend is Korean.
> 
> This is a joke.



HER KOREAN BF BROKE UP WITH HER!!!!!! SO SHE RANTS!!!!!!

[/caps]


----------



## Haruka (Dec 24, 2005)

hjkou said:
			
		

> HER KOREAN BF BROKE UP WITH HER!!!!!! SO SHE RANTS!!!!!!
> 
> [/caps]


Oh n0es, is that what happened??


----------



## Key (Dec 24, 2005)

Whats up with all the fucken hating lately?


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 24, 2005)

Shishou said:
			
		

> They eat dogs too.



Actually it tastes good


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Dec 24, 2005)

Is it aye?


----------



## Haruka (Dec 24, 2005)

Dog isn't that bad.


----------



## Zhongda (Dec 24, 2005)

personally i prefer cat


----------



## Bubbles (Dec 24, 2005)

One of my housemates is South Korean and he totally rocks! I think he's great, he thinks i'm great we all think each other are great. It's beautiful!

XX


----------



## Splintered (Dec 24, 2005)

Being half Korean and living in Korean for 10 years... I find them amusing.  I don't know why but there's nothing more amusing than a whole crowd of old drunk Korean guys.  >.>



			
				AmenoKitarou said:
			
		

> Why? Because I knew a korean bullshitting about how he hates the Japanese cus they killed too much people in the past...fucking wake up and read your own history books!



What is that suppose to mean?  I'l all against Koreans being racist against Japan but last time I checked- Japan pretty much raped their land.  You know, forced prostitution, punishment for speaking their own language, taking away land, experiments...

Just because it's wrong doesn't mean the history isn't there.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 24, 2005)

Japan > Korea in war.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 24, 2005)

Haruka said:
			
		

> Japan > Korea in war.



I assume you meant the south...The North really is in such a mess it isn't worth discussing. Anyway

Are you kidding me? The Koreans (South) have the most technologically advanced military in South East Asia...That and it's enormus, with some 600,000 front line troops equipped with modern tanks, artillery, and aircraft. 

The South Korean military is organized and run by the Americans, so it's quite effective.

South Korea's military rivals Israels in terms of professionalism and discipline. It's really quite a great army.

On the other hand, the Japanese self defense forces are well...A joke. All but their navy mainly. Japan has been unable to become any sort of world power since the Americans defeated them.

Really, the major militaries of that region can be ranked as:

1.)China
2.)Russia
3.)India
4.)South Korea
5.)Taiwan
6.)Japan
7.)North Korea
8.)Thailand


----------



## Splintered (Dec 24, 2005)

Japan= can't fart in public without the entire East Asian region getting pissed.


----------



## Bya Bya (Dec 24, 2005)

Megaharrison said:
			
		

> Really, the major militaries of that region can be ranked as:
> 
> 1.)China
> 2.)Russia
> ...


No way, Russian army is better than Chinese. No one ever could defeat Russian army.


----------



## xgoethefaustx (Dec 24, 2005)

uhm....actually....according to the treaties that ended World War II, Japan isn't allowed to have a military. Their economy became so sexay cuz they don't get their tax money swallowed by the armed forces.
but yeah, everyone bitches about the japanese. people jus dunno how to chill. 

Honestly, I'm Korean and from NYC and i still hate the dumbfarks who squeal Korean at max volume into their tiny cellphones. zomg yeah, like they talk to/ hang out with fucking NOONE but other koreans. Seriously, if that's all they do, what's the point of coming to America at all?

So please, if you're ranting, please differentiate between Korean americans, and these FOB (freshoffboat) poser motherfu*ers


----------



## nicandshika (Dec 24, 2005)

*koreans*

not nice!!!!! i LUV koreans, i go to a boarding skool in texas where the school is mainly koreans!!!  stop sterotyping!


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 24, 2005)

Another joke thread getting out of hand. My my my my my my


----------



## accord1018 (Dec 25, 2005)

No one likes a racist. People like the one who started this thread are the cause of at least half the problems we have in our community. The world would be a better place if people didn't think like you do.

Ya'll get my point. Drop the hate.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 25, 2005)

Its not real. Its a joke. She's not really racist. Purely satire.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 25, 2005)

north korea needs to be put a little higher on that list. not that i like them, but look at how unstable they are and the fact they have nukes. the idiot government could just hide in their little mountain bases, launch the nukes, and a lot of people would be screwed. 

but yeah, as someone already stated, japan has NO military force, because of world war 2. that's why all the fun loving americans are occupying the islands. it's really sad but it's almost like japan is americas bitch. if japan tries to raise a military then they'll get slapped, BUT, if anyone messes with japan, then america will slap them, invade them, and force their views and way of life, continue to stay there, and add one more country that hates/envies them.

merry christmas everyone! if any koreans are on the board and are in korea, find my parents and smack the hell out of them for me. i'm still waiting for them to look for me, or at least write to me. idiots


----------



## Toby (Dec 25, 2005)

Aw, come on guys. These Koreans need our help.

First of all the SC should annex the north half of the island, then we pit the females vs females in a mud fight and the national identity with most people cheering them on gets to be the first female emperor of Korea.
...
Or perhaps you guys are serious about it?


----------



## Mizura (Dec 25, 2005)

Joke or not, I'd like to point a few things out. Koreans =
- among the top top high-school students in the world, according to an internatinal test for maths, science and language. By comparison, the test showed: Americans = average.
- the world's best Go players. They surpassed Japan long ago.
- the world's biggest household rate of broadband internet.
- technologically advanced as well. Not as much as Japan, but still quite advanced, the part about broadband internet being an example.
- they actually have a burgeoning games and manga market as well. The Japanese have manga, the Koreans have manwha, and the Korean style tends to be a lot more detailed. The two I've read are Shin Angyo Onshin (really detailed graphics) and Demon's Diary (funny as hell). Then there are the Korean games.
- burgeoning entertainment industry as well. There's this tv series they've recently produced that has had such a success that the rights have already been brought in several dozen countries.
- did I mention that Korean bbq is great?

I wouldn't mind being a Korean. =\


----------



## G. Hawke (Dec 25, 2005)

Miz said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind being a Korean. =\



...............Goddamit.
Now i wanna be Korean. =\


----------



## batanga (Dec 25, 2005)

Byaku_Hime said:
			
		

> No way, Russian army is better than Chinese. No one ever could defeat Russian army.


But they couldn?t even get Finland back .


			
				nicandshika said:
			
		

> not nice!!!!! i LUV koreans, i go to a boarding skool in texas where the school is mainly koreans!!!  stop sterotyping!


But stereotyping is so fun...


----------



## rizahatake (Dec 25, 2005)

I don't hate Koreans but I have aggree with Haruka that they only stay in their small community, talking in Korean. And they are loud, very loud. I never hear anyone that could be louder then Koreans. It's like they talk with loud speakers with maxium power. By the way, I never seen a Korean wash their hands after going to the bathroom, no matter how long do they take in the bathroom. 
However, I think Koreans are really good at math and they are not very lazy.


----------



## Splintered (Dec 25, 2005)

rizahatake said:
			
		

> I don't hate Koreans but I have aggree with Haruka that they only stay in their small community, talking in Korean. .



WRONG!

As a bilingual family we help FOBs get adjusted all the time.  I have seen Koreans struggle to assimilate.  Yes, a lot of them stay in their own language and culture.  If you were in a foreign ountry, wouldn't you?  It makes it easier for them to get through life.  All cultures do that, including Americans in Korea.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 25, 2005)

Splintered said:
			
		

> WRONG!
> 
> As a bilingual family we help FOBs get adjusted all the time.  I have seen Koreans struggle to assimilate.  Yes, a lot of them stay in their own language and culture.  If you were in a foreign ountry, wouldn't you?  It makes it easier for them to get through life.  All cultures do that, including Americans in Korea.


No, no, no. 
You have to differentiate between the poor FOBS, and the American born koreans. 
 American born koreans don't have to speak korean, in an english popular community. They know english, why not use it? 

 FOBS have no other choice but to speak their native languages.


----------



## n8dogg (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm American born Korean and FOBS do kinda piss me off.  They try so hard to fit in the crowd, it gets a little annoying.  

But what pisses me off the most are American born Koreans who act fobbish.  They're usually the K-Girls who've been to Korea and have a bunch of foreign friends.

I have fun doing math if I know what I'm doing, which is unfortunately not very often.  I'm actually very good at writing and music, but math isn't my forte despite my ethnicity.  So yeah.


----------



## Sakashi (Dec 25, 2005)

Amen.

I don't hate Koreans, but i dislike most of them. I only have very few korean friends. And those korean friends i have, have most lost thier korean heritage, so they're not really counted as koreans, but ASIANS.

Koreans, they think thier culture is superior than others. They think they're they're the strongest link in the asian race. THEY THINK THEY OWN EVERYTHING.
This dumbass patriotic korean said to me,
Dumb Korean: "you dipshit, ramen came from korea."
Me: "No they came from china u dipshit, Koreans originated from china"
Dumb Korean: "No you fucktard, Chinese ppl originated for Korea"
OMFG!!! How dumb can u get?

And Yes, they always have a 'Korean Mob', and when u walk past them, they give you that 'Your not a korean, fuck off', look. And did i mention? They always bring Instant bowled korean noodles to school, eat it, then just leave them on the ground and walk away.
Then other times, each of them bring one type of food, e.g. One brings a box of rice, other brings meat...  Then they sit in a circle and eat off each other, i mean thats just unhygeinic.
What disgusts me the most is that, Korean boys hug each other, or walk around holding hands. Omfg, maybe thats just my all boys school, but i mean, WTF DUDE!?!?!
Oh yea, and they play this gay Horsie game by the fence or wall. They all crouch down like a horse, and they jump on each other from the behind, yes, like riding a horsie. It's disgusting. Especially when u see it at an all boys school.

Final verdict:
I hate Most Koreans, few minor minoritys are ok. Koreans are patriotic, selfish, dumb, gay, rich.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Dec 25, 2005)

No Kor = No Ragnarok Online ;-;


----------



## PeachGummi (Dec 25, 2005)

wow u actually made a thread bout koreans off of what I said? u musta been bored O_o 

and Sakashi Shinobi, lots of ppl in different cultures share food and hug and what not, not like only koreans do that.


----------



## GMR1337 (Dec 25, 2005)

Korea-

1.The the three main companies that come from Korea make some quality stuff. (Samsung, LG, Hyundai)
2.They have good food. Korean BBQ, Korean Bakery, and other stuff.
3.There dramas and movies are really popular in the asian countries.
4.The FOB's have nasty additudes. Why? Because thats how it is in Korea with the kids. They curse and roughhouse all the time.
5.All there games have to do with pain. For example that horse game where everyone lines up and you jump on the back to try and make them fall, while the person in the front plays rock, paper, scissors with the person that jumped on the back of those people. Do you know how much that hurts?
6.They FOB's seem gay but thats how Koreans display brotherhood. (I'm not to sure about the holding hands thought)
7.American born Koreans kids are lazy, But FOBs and Korean Parents are anything but lazy.

If you wanted to hate any asian race it should be the chinesse (I think I spelled it wrong) they are going to become better then America. Damn those chinesse stop being so successful, I don't want to live there but I will have to eventually.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 25, 2005)

GMR1337 said:
			
		

> If you wanted to hate any asian race it should be the chinesse (I think I spelled it wrong) they are going to become better then America. Damn those chinesse stop being so successful, I don't want to live there but I will have to eventually.


And it's a bad thing that other countries can't get sucessful?

Look, the only thing about China how they get sucessful, is that other countries give them opportunities by putting their own monopoly type corperations, and they tell the Chinese to work off of that.


----------



## ~Akuma (Dec 25, 2005)

Why are you people talkin about, Korean People are loud ?!?! Where is the problem about that...they are so what ? I mean did you ever heard Italians ore French People they also talk the most time in theyre language and are also loud ! Ore people from Sri Lanka also...a lot of people are that...but I dont see where the problem is on that


----------



## Haruka (Dec 25, 2005)

*TheFirst* said:
			
		

> Why are you people talkin about, Korean People are loud ?!?! Where is the problem about that...they are so what ? I mean did you ever heard Italians ore French People they also talk the most time in theyre language and are also loud ! Ore people from Sri Lanka also...a lot of people are that...but I dont see where the problem is on that


Because the subject is Korean people, not Italians or the French.


----------



## ~Akuma (Dec 25, 2005)

but so what  ? People are People, so you find everybody who is loud annyoing ore what ?


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 25, 2005)

Meh said:
			
		

> Joke or not, I'd like to point a few things out. Koreans =
> - among the top top high-school students in the world, according to an internatinal test for maths, science and language. By comparison, the test showed: Americans = average.
> - the world's best Go players. They surpassed Japan long ago.
> - the world's biggest household rate of broadband internet.
> ...



This explains why North Korea wants to take over South Korea so much. Just look at all that. Smart people, good mangas, broad band internet, and nice BBQs! Lets invade and take over them now!


----------



## meekozy (Dec 25, 2005)

Haruka said:
			
		

> I hate koreans to american hates terrorism.
> 
> 
> My verdict:
> ...




Lol, Fuck you Haruka 

Did you know that Chinese people eat monkey brains? You should try them, they're good. Now, don't go around calling Korean people stupid, they can pwn you. Most Korean people I know have High honors and alot of Korean graduates from my school go on to top Universities like Harvard, Princeton and Oxford. The only weak point that most korean people from my school have is that they don't really speak English correctly. Yeah, they might be rude sometimes but hey, they're the people that I get along best because they help me with homework and doesn't take my word seriously and joke around as much as I do. I mean dude, don't be so narrow minded, plus, there is NOTHING wrong with eating dogs, it's their culture, respect it.

But the only korean thing that I oppose are Korean Cars, they suck  but hey, look on the good side, at least Korean cars are cheap

PS: I'm Taiwanese so let me correct you, Taiwan does not produce large amount of Bootleg cheap products so to hell with you


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 25, 2005)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> Koreans girls are pretty.


Asian girls in general are pretty.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 26, 2005)

meekozy said:
			
		

> PS: I'm Taiwanese so let me correct you, Taiwan does not produce large amount of Bootleg cheap products so to hell with you


Lol, they still make stuff like novelty items you find in flea markets.


----------



## rizahatake (Dec 26, 2005)

Splintered said:
			
		

> WRONG!
> 
> As a bilingual family we help FOBs get adjusted all the time.  I have seen Koreans struggle to assimilate.  Yes, a lot of them stay in their own language and culture.  If you were in a foreign ountry, wouldn't you?  It makes it easier for them to get through life.  All cultures do that, including Americans in Korea.



But they completely reject other people. I tried to talk to them but within 1min, they completely forgot about me and speak Korean again. Still they are pretty nice, I sometimes ask them to help me in homework.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 26, 2005)

i didn't read the whole thread, but i have a tough time hooking up with korean women, dangit!!


----------



## Splintered (Dec 26, 2005)

You are being sterotypical.  I've met many different kinds of FOBs- yes a lot of them can be rude.  And a lot of them can be really nice too.


----------



## keikun17 (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm glad I'm Singaporean, not that I hate Koreans or anything


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Dec 26, 2005)

rizahatake said:
			
		

> But they completely reject other people. I tried to talk to them but within 1min, they completely forgot about me and speak Korean again.



Maybe they genuinely just didn't like you?


----------



## Haruka (Dec 26, 2005)

No, Koreans are really secluded. That's why they have the motto, "Koreans stick together."


----------



## gamesector (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm new to Haruka's humor..hmm....interesting, very interesting.


----------



## poona (Dec 26, 2005)

I just don't like the Koreans that came over to Hong Kong, caused alot of trouble and shit. Nothing against the farmers, its those fucking agitators...


----------



## rizahatake (Dec 26, 2005)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:
			
		

> Maybe they genuinely just didn't like you?



But they sometimes help me in homework. I think they just don't like to speak other language then korean. Besides, my friends had such experiences too.


----------



## Quoll (Dec 27, 2005)

Razgriez said:
			
		

> Asian girls in general are pretty.



I can prove you wrong on that but I don't have pics of the ones I know.


----------



## chorns (Dec 27, 2005)

MMMMMMMMMM... Kimchi pizza and Kimchi burgers. I'm Korean by the way.


----------



## Archbob The Ninja (Dec 27, 2005)

AmenoKitarou said:
			
		

> Chinese people hate Jap people because of Jap people's past rivalry for land...and killing of chinese people.....tell me which one is worse? Killing people from other countries in a war, or Killing your own University students because they were protesting?



Do you know anything about the Nanking Massacre and the Japanese occupation period? Sure Tiamen square was bad. We killed like 10 people with the tanks. That doesn't quite measure up to killings millions of people, pillaging, and raping during the occupation of 10 years. And they still won't admit that it ever happened.

I don't have anything personal against Japanese people myself, thats my parent's and grandparent's generation, but there is a reason for that.

And they are two completely different things, you can't compare the two. One is domestic internal problems, one is a Foreign army invading your country. When a country screws up on itself is one thing, when you invade another country its completely another.


----------



## Orochimaru (Dec 27, 2005)

Haruka said:
			
		

> I hate koreans because they piss me off. They are lazy, not smart, loud, and are everywhere. They do nothing.





			
				Haruka said:
			
		

> Koreans are also not very smart. They are even less intelligent than caucasian people in the US.



_Dude why the hell are you going about profiling people left and right? I don't find it funny, and your attempt to turn it into a joke is frivolous. However, if you found it okay to post what you did and laugh about it, then you should have no problem saying hello to Ari _


----------



## meekozy (Dec 27, 2005)

Haruka said:
			
		

> Lol, they still make stuff like novelty items you find in flea markets.



Hoh, you go to flea markets? Damn dude, you are one cheap bastard, go get a life. Stuff from flea markets usually die within 1-2 weeks so save your money and get something else


----------



## Splintered (Dec 27, 2005)

Haruka said:
			
		

> No, Koreans are really secluded. That's why they have the motto, "Koreans stick together."



People with commonalities stick together no matter what nationality.  I've seen it in Chinese FOBS and Latino FOBS too.  Koreans have a very close nit group but that doesn't mean it's wrong.  It means they have a comfort zone.  I have seen Americans do the same thing so we are all being a little hypocritical here.



> But they sometimes help me in homework. I think they just don't like to speak other language then korean. Besides, my friends had such experiences too.



Is that so?  Because I have gone in and out of the Korean community a lot and I have seen a LOT of bilingual students, usually the ones who only know Korean are the parents who have trouble learning it or just don't have the time.

In fact, I've known Koreans who only speak in Korean to get a bad rep with Koreans.  Your view is limited and ignorant.


----------



## DAMURDOC (Dec 27, 2005)

*For some reason, I think I should rate this thread.

Here i go.*

1/10


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 27, 2005)

DAMURDOC said:
			
		

> *For some reason, I think I should rate this thread.
> 
> Here i go.*
> 
> 1/10



word.....


----------



## DAMURDOC (Dec 27, 2005)

Masamunenissay said:
			
		

> word.....


5/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 27, 2005)

^^ kekeke, you hate Koreans? HUK! I never thought of that! T.T GIVE ME ITAM BARBAR!

The above is my entire online experience with Koreans, while playing Diablo II.

Anything else, is just rhetoric. I can't tell a Korean from a Chinese from a Japanese, I'm getting better at it, but it's not easy. So, I don't know if I've ever even spoken with a Korean in person or not.

Anyway, nice thread. ^^ T.T


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2005)

Jesus Christ you people have something stuck in your ass. 

Everyone is racist. Get over it. (some one neg repped me, lol.)


----------



## DAMURDOC (Dec 27, 2005)

Haruka said:
			
		

> (some one neg repped me, lol.)


Probably a korean men.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2005)

DAMURDOC said:
			
		

> Probably a korean men.


You can leave your name, it's alot nicer. Because I don't believe in revenge neg reps.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 27, 2005)

Yuck anonymous negreppers.........


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2005)

Yup. But sometimes it's really obvious who it is.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 27, 2005)

Masamunenissay said:
			
		

> Yuck anonymous negreppers.........


Anyone who anonymously neg reps is a *racist*.  When will you people shed your ignorant ways‽


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2005)

Semptimilius said:
			
		

> Anyone who anonymously neg reps is a *racist*.  When will you people shed your ignorant ways‽


That means 75% of this forum is racist.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 27, 2005)

Haruka said:
			
		

> That means 75% of this forum is racist.


That explains a lot.  Like why no one in here will give me a job.  What a bunch of jews.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2005)

Semptimilius said:
			
		

> That explains a lot.  Like why no one in here will give me a job.  What a bunch of jews.


A job? You can be a janitor...


----------



## jkingler (Dec 27, 2005)

Why a janitor? Is he a mexican?

*solidifies his position in hell XD*


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Why a janitor? Is he a mexican?
> 
> *solidifies his position in hell XD*


No, he's not mexican. I don't think.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 27, 2005)

Black, then?

EDIT: I meant African-American. Sorry.

I mean, it's not like he's a white janitor. Those are relegated to movies like Good Will Hunting, where reality need not apply.

*braces self*


----------



## zabotage (Dec 27, 2005)

korean girls are allright never met a korean guy


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 27, 2005)

No no.  I'm white.  So I'm entitled to an upper management-type position.  Particulartly in an engineering branch of this organisation.

I'm also looking to join your country club.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2005)

Semptimilius said:
			
		

> No no.  I'm white.  So I'm entitled to an upper management-type position.  Particulartly in an engineering branch of this organisation.
> 
> I'm also looking to join your country club.


Then join my Panda club.

back on topic: 
I think all ethnic groups have problems.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm Native American, actually. You'll have to visit my casino sometime, Paleface.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> I'm Native American, actually. You'll have to visit my casino sometime, Paleface.


Lol. Kingler gets kicked off our land.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 27, 2005)

Then join my Panda club.
[/QUOTE]
Does this Panda club have golf, an expensive pub/bar, and a clothes shop with horrible pastel sweaters?



			
				Haruka said:
			
		

> back on topic:
> I think all ethnic groups have problems.


Oh, of course.  Most cultures have their poor points.  And some races might be statistically predisposed to a certain disorder and the like.  But individually we're more screwed up, so it's hard to take the ethnic problems and hatred seriously.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2005)

Semptimilius said:
			
		

> Then join my Panda club.


Does this Panda club have golf, an expensive pub/bar, and a clothes shop with horrible pastel sweaters?


Oh, of course.  Most cultures have their poor points.  And some races might be statistically predisposed to a certain disorder and the like.  But individually we're more screwed up, so it's hard to take the ethnic problems and hatred seriously. [/QUOTE]
Of course.


----------



## DAMURDOC (Dec 27, 2005)

Haruka said:
			
		

> You can leave your name, it's alot nicer. Because I don't believe in revenge neg reps.


I did not neg rep you, if you are not joking.

Come to think of it, why would I?


----------



## reepa (Dec 27, 2005)

" I hate koreans because they piss me off. They are lazy, not smart, loud"

OK I stopped reading after that. I mean seriously, to the OP: You're a fucking moron. And who da fuck would read your 25 PARAGRAPH ESSAY??? Keep it short if u got shit to say PLEASE.

And Koreans are far from lazy, I dunno if u were talking about North Koreans, but trust me man, down south is a rocking place. And they are WAY MORE ASIANS who are less developed/poor/etc etc than Koreans, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Dont diss Korea biatch


----------



## DAMURDOC (Dec 27, 2005)

korean are gamers.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 28, 2005)

All asians are gamers.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 28, 2005)

Haruka said:
			
		

> All asians are gamers.


Especially those pesky Mongolians.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh dear God, is that you Haruka?


----------



## Haruka (Dec 28, 2005)

Who is? What? I am Haruka correct?


----------



## Toushou (Dec 28, 2005)

Why do we care who you like and don't like?


----------



## Kool ka lang (Dec 28, 2005)

Toushou said:
			
		

> Why do we care who you like and don't like?


she LIKES koreans. This is a JOKE thread.
IN fact, I kinda wish we had a Filipino thread like this...we eat dogs too...
I love my race (that doesn't mean I'm racist, right?)


----------



## Koala (Dec 28, 2005)

Someone I know posted the exact same thing on a different forum...well anyway...stereotypes are wrong. Saying all Koreans are lazy and dumb is like saying all Germans are racist Nazis. (not exactly the same but you get the idea) Alot of my close friends are Korean and what your saying is like the exact opposite of what they're really like.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 28, 2005)

kool-ka-lang said:
			
		

> I love my race (that doesn't mean I'm racist, right?)


Unfortunately it does.  It's been decreed that no one can ever love anything, since it shows a bias or a prejudice.  I'm sorry, but you'll just have to be ashamed of yourself and your race from now on.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Dec 28, 2005)

Semptimilius said:
			
		

> Unfortunately it does. It's been decreed that no one can ever love anything, since it shows a bias or a prejudice. I'm sorry, but you'll just have to be ashamed of yourself and your race from now on.


 O_O...well...I still want my filipino joke thread
ok im getting of topic......
I like korean stuff. they're nice and colourful.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 28, 2005)

I only hate Kim Il Sung and his son (whos name i dont remember at the moment).

And i also...dissaprove of the North Korean people, for not having rebelled against those freaks a long time ago


----------



## simslol (Dec 28, 2005)

wow some of that is surprisnaly true


----------



## sharingan_clan213 (Dec 28, 2005)

not cool man

koreans are smart wtf are u saying???


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 28, 2005)

^ said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, did I tell you that they ate dogs?



haha xD ... Damn right we do  

bu-BUT .. Kimchi >>>>> all


----------



## Koala (Dec 28, 2005)

White people eat dogs too...I mean like...homeless ones...


----------



## angtu (Dec 28, 2005)

comon dude, if it weren't for the korean, where will the simpsons be drawn? lol


----------



## hesd (Dec 28, 2005)

To hate the Koreans means to have met all of them.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 28, 2005)

@KKL: About hating Flips: I think Flips rock, aside from the ethnocentrism and some of the more "exotic" delicacies some of my pinoy friends enjoy. As a matter of fact, I already made a thread about balut. I hate and I am deathly afraid of balut...Balut...



*shudders*

EDIT: @hesd: I have no idea what ethnicity you are, but based on your post I hate all of yas!!!


----------



## hesd (Dec 28, 2005)

Semptimilius said:
			
		

> Unfortunately it does.  It's been decreed that no one can ever love anything, since it shows a bias or a prejudice.  I'm sorry, but you'll just have to be ashamed of yourself and your race from now on.



Kool-ka-Lang (which means "be calm") used a word that's very slippery in nature. Okay, to save your skin KkL, let's replace 'love' with 'worth', 'race-worth', much like self-worth, which is different from 'self-esteem', the latter having the potential to harbor superiority and arrogance.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 28, 2005)

hesd said:
			
		

> Kool-ka-Lang (which means "be calm") used a word that's very slippery in nature. Okay, to save your skin KkL, let's replace 'love' with 'worth', 'race-worth', much like self-worth, which is different from 'self-esteem', the latter having the potential to harbor superiority and arrogance.


Unfortunately it's been decreed that we can't have any positive self-worth either.  We must all hate ourselves for there to be any hope of unity.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 28, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> haha xD ... Damn right we do
> 
> bu-BUT .. Kimchi >>>>> all


God I love Kimchi. 


@ Kingler
I like Balut too.


----------



## GayNinja (Dec 28, 2005)

Ahh Koreans, I hate them but I love them. Some of my best friends are Koreans, and some of the people I hate most are also Koreans. Koreans can be pretty chill once you get to know them, but others are just too good to give you another glance, they think their shit dont stink.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Dec 28, 2005)

Semptimilius said:
			
		

> Unfortunately it's been decreed that we can't have any positive self-worth either. We must all hate ourselves for there to be any hope of unity.



meh.....no use arguing, I guess I can't even be neutral? 

 @jkingler.....Balut!I haven't eaten that for a while now...it was on fear factor. It's not that bad, because it's gotta be _cooked.

_and let's not all forget my grandma's fav......dinuguan. _pork blood stew


_I'm getting hungry now for korean/japanese/chinese/vietnam/filipino/ any asian kind of food.....I'm tired of burgers.


----------



## Bologna (Dec 28, 2005)

That is so messed up. I have tons of Korean friends and they rock! Okay, so one or two are lazy but other than that... there is nothing wrong with Korean people.


----------



## accord1018 (Dec 28, 2005)

GayNinja said:
			
		

> Ahh Koreans, I hate them but I love them. Some of my best friends are Koreans, and some of the people I hate most are also Koreans. Koreans can be pretty chill once you get to know them, but others are just too good to give you another glance, they think their shit dont stink.




if you think about it, you can say that for just about any race.

for example, i know some great chinese friends. but i know some stingy ass bastards as well.

there are typical stereotypes for all races, and some people emphasize them more than others. but hey, like i said before, stop the hate. it's reasons like these that there's civil unrest and violence in the world.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 28, 2005)

I hate people who can't see I'm being facetious.  Bastards.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm Korean, leave me alone.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 28, 2005)

konohamaru-dono said:
			
		

> _Dude why the hell are you going about profiling people left and right? I don't find it funny, and your attempt to turn it into a joke is frivolous. However, if you found it okay to post what you did and laugh about it, then you should have no problem saying hello to Ari _



Wow, that guy is an amazing dickhead.

 At first I thought it was going to be funny...but that was horribly distasteful. Bad humor in every sense of the word.


----------



## CABLE (Dec 28, 2005)

^^^^^^^^The original gangsta


----------



## Itachi No Guretsu (Dec 28, 2005)

o.o Hah ha...very funny...


----------



## Aether (Dec 28, 2005)

lol I had a friend that was korean he was good at band and his classes and his mom was very nice 

but here in california there is a veitnamse overflow that even the area I live in is called "little saigon"... alot of the adult viets walk around wearing breathing masks and gloves and when they pass by me they always cover their like I have a contagious disease  strange I always hear car crashes daily


----------



## Lucy Elfenlied (Dec 28, 2005)

Peliqua said:
			
		

> And they all love gay marriage, and they're going to kill the USA, and there's a group of them that keep buying up all the shares of MacDonalds, so soon Koreans will own MacDonals and replace the fries with Wowchung.


**
I'm from Sweden and I don't go to McDonalds, they don't make food, they make soles of a shoe. 

And about this with eating dogs, don't they do it in other countries as China for example?


----------



## tun (Dec 28, 2005)

Haruka said:
			
		

> I hate koreans to american hates terrorism.
> 
> 
> My verdict:
> ...


You live in Georgia. Your opinion means shit. As a Korean, I understand and agree with most of the complaints that you've presented. However, the Korean stereotypes differ depending on what region of the United States you're from. You're assessment of Koreans being stupid is completely wrong simply because of the sad reality that Koreans have been slowly been become a dominant ethnicity on some of the country's smartest college campuses. Koreans are some of the brightest students in one of the most competitive school environments, New York. Granted, if you're only exposed to worthless Koreans that don't try in school, then obviously it's understandable why you'd develop those stereotypes. And the stereotypes you've presented are based mostly on immigrant Koreans who  seem to think America is still Korea. The immigrant Koreans do fit a lot of the stereotypes that you said. They completely infest areas that they inhabit. They are loud, obnoxious, and self segregating. They're pretty elitist for no reason and make no attempts to learn any english. But again, those are Korean immigrants, and not Korean Americans. Korean Americans might share a few traits from their heritage, but that's understandable for any ethnicity. You have to realize that any generation of any ethnicity that grew up here in America don't really fit many of those stereotypes. 

But if you want to talk about stereotypes, you're not in a very good position since you're Vietnamese. You guys are probably even more worthless than Koreans as a whole. And I love how you defended Vietnam simply because you were Vietnamese. Very logical reasoning there.  And you want to make fun of Koreans for the way they speak? Vietnamese is one of the most disgusting languages I've ever heard. The sounds are so hard and gutteral that I feel like I'm being tortured by a horrible song of death. And I fail to see how we don't like big screen TV's. Samsung is a leader in LCD and plasma television and cell phones. Do they even have televisions in Vietnam? If Korea is good for two things, it's certain electronics and food. Nothing from Asia even comes close to Korean food. The only thing good thing that I can think of that came from Vietnam were a few good poker players. If you want to talk about the weakest link in Asians, you can pick any of the worthless South East Asian countries and you could justify any of them.

And the dog stereotype is retarded and Jay Leno is a moron.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 28, 2005)

Haruka was joking el ranto.


----------



## GayNinja (Dec 28, 2005)

accord1018 said:
			
		

> if you think about it, you can say that for just about any race.
> 
> for example, i know some great chinese friends. but i know some stingy ass bastards as well.
> 
> there are typical stereotypes for all races, and some people emphasize them more than others. but hey, like i said before, stop the hate. it's reasons like these that there's civil unrest and violence in the world.



Ya i guess you're right. But there's just something really conspicuous about Asians and especially Koreans. They don't seem to like to hang out with anyone other than people of the same race. I go the University of Illinois at Chicago, and it is rated like #5 in diversity. But the funny thing is, all the different groups of people all stick to themselves. The most conspicuous on campus are the Indians and Koreans. I swear to god they never hang out with any white or black people at my school. 

It's the same with Phillipinos too. My friend is half Phillipino but he looks white. So he tried to talk with this group of Phillipinos but they totally just blew him off. Then he told them he was half Phillipino and they welcomed him into their little clique. 

I'm Chinese and I have a lot of Asian friends. But I also hang out with Latinos, blacks, whites, whatever. I just don't know why so many Asians and Indians only enjoy being around their own kind.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 28, 2005)

Ha.  Yeah.  At my alma mater, a friend of mine tried to join an Indian association since she was feeling home sick.  I'd say the bulk (95%) of the people in the club were Canadian-born.  My friend has pale skin and could pass for white, so she was denied entry into the club, despite the fact that she was probably the only person in the room who had been to India.

These sorts of clubs are just bad ideas (usually, speaking from my experience at university), and I often shake my head as we sing the joys of diversity while clinging to groups of similarly-featured peoples.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 28, 2005)

viet is the worst sounding language. not trying to be offensive, but it's mind numbing trying to listen to viets talk to each other :`( 

being book smart and being common sense smart, i think these things are what differ in how people are saying kroeans are dumb. i'm the latter, and i'll be damned, 98% of the koreans i know are the first >.> 

BAH! people suck in general! except a very very few, hehe


----------



## Haruka (Dec 28, 2005)

Iijyanaika said:
			
		

> viet is the worst sounding language. not trying to be offensive, but it's mind numbing trying to listen to viets talk to each other :`(
> 
> being book smart and being common sense smart, i think these things are what differ in how people are saying kroeans are dumb. i'm the latter, and i'll be damned, 98% of the koreans i know are the first >.>
> 
> BAH! people suck in general! except a very very few, hehe


Yeah, viet does sound bad to foriegn ears, but when you know the language, it's hard to see if it sounds bad or not. 

 I think Chinese is the most beautiful asian language.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 29, 2005)

i'm going to have to disagree more. the viet language does not sound pleasing at all. my major is language, it's what i study. there are a lot of languages i don't understand, but i still find them pleasing. even when i tried listening to some viet music, it wasn't very tolerable. i think they got the worst in of the stick, and maybe cambodian runs second. 

i do know a little, xin cao, ga ma, du ma, em dep lam/dep trai, em yeu an, etc. >:B


----------



## Taciturnity (Dec 29, 2005)

Haruka said:
			
		

> I think Chinese is the most beautiful asian language.



Ugh, Chinese is an odd sounding language, too many shishes and shaws.

The Korean and Japanese language is munch more pleasing to the ears.


----------



## meekozy (Dec 29, 2005)

^Actually, if you came to Thailand, you would say that Thai is the most beautiful language. Because it took me a whole 10 years to make a native speaker. Basically, Thai is a beautiful language because it's so fucking hard to pronounce the words

I'm 13 by the way


----------



## Heldensheld (Dec 29, 2005)

True, I know one korean, he's loud, big-headed and foul-mouthed. He acts all tough and one time started with 3 gangsters, real gangsters that smoke and shit, and he almost got smacked. Luckily he got out of it by begging them...

Quite a laugh really, created such a crowd.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 29, 2005)

Taciturnity said:
			
		

> Ugh, Chinese is an odd sounding language, too many shishes and shaws.
> 
> The Korean and Japanese language is munch more pleasing to the ears.


Meh, we all have different tastes. 

But Korean and Japanese are fun languages to study, and pronounce.


----------



## Miyu-chan (Dec 29, 2005)

Mandarin Chinese sounds better than the other dialects, but I'm probably biased. xD;


----------



## Iruka (Dec 29, 2005)

AmenoKitaro said:
			
		

> I pretty much agree with everything posted but have exceptions, some of the kindest and most reliable aquaintances I've made were Koreans...
> 
> I don't like the Koreans who hate Jap people....
> I dun like the Chinese people who hate Jap people...
> ...



Um...why can't people just let go of the past and look into the future instead. Even the most hated people could one day become your closest friend. But, one thing that is so true is that most American born Asian people tend to forget about their heritage. They think that because they are no longer in their country they could act foolishly and throw away all beliefs, which includes believing in their own healing power, people, and community. I know that the world and its people aren't prefect and pure hearted but at least don't forget who you are. Altho, this also have a backstabbing problem too, and that is not to take in your heritage fullestly that you'll look down on people, but more on accepting and changing it for the better, I think...

...well, hey hey, just saying what I see going around...so don't take this too seriously ne... :] ...oh, yea, I really don't like the ranking of whose more this and that because every person has their own intelligent, but oh well that's what this world is about...


----------



## wingsover (Dec 29, 2005)

I have to thank the Koreans for Ragnarok Online, as well as this one soccer animation show I watched that i liked but can't for the life of me remember now. Also for Rising Forces Online. 

I also have them to thank for the worst airplane experience ever, and the weirdest looking leader ever to give the POTUS a bad time. Also I blame them for the suckiness of Goldeneye, because of course it couldn't possibly be Pierce Brosnan's fault.

The eating dog thing I'll let go, cos hey. We Pinoys do it too.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 29, 2005)

wingsover said:
			
		

> I have to thank the Koreans for Ragnarok Online, as well as this one soccer animation show I watched that i liked but can't for the life of me remember now. Also for Rising Forces Online.
> 
> I also have them to thank for the worst airplane experience ever, and the weirdest looking leader ever to give the POTUS a bad time. Also I blame them for the suckiness of Goldeneye, because of course it couldn't possibly be Pierce Brosnan's fault.
> 
> The eating dog thing I'll let go, cos hey. We Pinoys do it too.


Lol. I love RO, and i've had dog before, and it was good.


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 29, 2005)

Heldensheld said:
			
		

> True, I know one korean, he's loud, big-headed and foul-mouthed. He acts all tough and one time started with 3 gangsters, real gangsters that smoke and shit, and he almost got smacked. Luckily he got out of it by begging them...
> 
> Quite a laugh really, created such a crowd.



I dont think "smoke and shit" has anything to do with being a real gangster.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 29, 2005)

Razgriez said:
			
		

> I dont think "smoke and shit" has anything to do with being a real gangster.


Utah Crip is a e-gangster. 
Smoking and stuff doesn't make you gangster. It makes you disgusting.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 29, 2005)

Ramen + kim chi = *drools


----------



## Haruka (Dec 29, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Ramen + kim chi = *drools


What about Shin Ramyun?


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 29, 2005)

Taaht too  ... just talking about it makes me hungry!!


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 29, 2005)

i love hearing women speak clean mandarin, it's absolutely gorgeous, but GOD, do i hate chineses opera >.> we had a cultural fair at my campus, and my chineses professors friend sang....... i wanted to die.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 29, 2005)

Iijyanaika said:
			
		

> i love hearing women speak clean mandarin, it's absolutely gorgeous, but GOD, do i hate chineses opera >.> we had a cultural fair at my campus, and my chineses professors friend sang....... i wanted to die.


Eekk any opera I can't stand.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 29, 2005)

what about e-smoking


----------



## Haruka (Dec 29, 2005)

clockwork said:
			
		

> what about e-smoking


E-smoking = bad. Makes you a bad e-smoker.


----------



## Miyu-chan (Dec 29, 2005)

Chinese Opera is *weird*, IMO. <<; They have this special weird way of singing it...

Give me Chinese-Pop any other day. x.x;


----------



## Haruka (Dec 29, 2005)

Lol. Dude to spammy and convo-ness this thread has been, let's get back on topic, shall we? [/sarcasm]


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 29, 2005)

bah, opera is gorgeous! i love listening to sarah brightman, mmmm

miyu, who do you like? jay chou, faye wong, janice, yuki hsu, are ones i like. and of course sunday girls, haha. 

*on topic* Shee ba lo! cho nyon! hangooks! haha, but there was a hella cute one that came to my restaurant tonight , damn her boyfriend! and he was korean! wtf! i'm korean!?


----------



## Miyu-chan (Dec 30, 2005)

I like some of Jay Chou's songs, but David Tao pwns all. xD;;;

Back on topic then? <<

I find it odd that of all the Korean people I've encountered, the nice ones are usually immigrants, and the mean ones are American born. <<; *got bullied by Korean girls in her elementary school years* 

But like with everything, there are exceptions. <<;


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 30, 2005)

*raises hand* i'm an exception 

david tao? can you recommend any songs, so i can dl some


----------



## meekozy (Dec 30, 2005)

XD You both fail at life, David Tao sucks ass and so does Gay Cow *Cough* I mean Jay Chou. The best is Dua Gi and MC Hot Dog


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Dec 30, 2005)

meekozy said:
			
		

> MC Hot Dog



I don't even have to listen to this guys music, to know he's shit.


----------



## Miyu-chan (Dec 30, 2005)

Iijyanaika said:
			
		

> *raises hand* i'm an exception
> 
> david tao? can you recommend any songs, so i can dl some


I'll recommend Black Tangerine, Bastard, Runaway, and 天天. These are some of my favorites. xD


----------



## Haruka (Dec 30, 2005)

I don't listen to C-pop much,  but is Tai mai Shu a rapper?


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 30, 2005)

Asian languages sound so horrible in hip hop. Of course I dont like hip hop in general.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 30, 2005)

Haruka said:
			
		

> I don't listen to C-pop much,  but is Tai mai Shu a rapper?



i was wondering if he actually had an album as well >.> haha

raz- some good asian hip hop,:  
DJ DOC, MC Sniper=korean
Minmi, M-Flo=japanese'

:edit: i just saw the part *i don't like hip hop* meh


----------



## Haruka (Dec 30, 2005)

Meh, i'm not into HipHop much. I prefer Rock, or pop(not american).


----------

